# Export Outlook Express Mail to Mac Mail



## ksanchez9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, I am not a techie. I know just enough to use my computer.  I just bought a Mac and need to export my OE mail to Mac mail.  The Apple store would not help me with this because they said it could not be done perfectly, therefore, they do not offer this service.  Is there a program I can use to help me do this?  Please help!

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ksanchez, probably the easiest way to do is to download Thunderbird and have it import your outlook mail, then you can get it into pretty much any other program (including mail.app) to use mails it will have converted.


----------



## emwebbo (Jul 16, 2008)

From 'Take Control of Switching' eBook:
"Transferring from Outlook: If you use Outlook in Windows, you should get a copy of Outlook2Mac (which you can buy for $10 from http://www.littlemachines.com/). This utility automates the process of converting your mail and address book from Outlook to your choice of Macintosh programs, including Apple Mail, Mailsmith, and Entourage."


----------

